# A Type Of Target



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I'd like to share a type of target to shoot safely outside. I got an old travel bag that I turned in a docking system by rubbers and nylon ropes attacked on an iron stand. The pocket at the bottom collects ammos, very few of them drop off, but still near to be easy recovered. Inside the bag I can hang anything, from cans to small or big targets. I hope it may help you. Cheers. Bob


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

that is actually awsome ima have to find my old travel bag the exact same one as that cheers for that simple but effective design


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Brilliant idea Bob!
Thanks for the idea


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Brilliant idea Bob!
> Thanks for the idea


It's a pleasure!
Then when you move or travel you can easily carry and attach it to a tree, then start shooting without damaging the tree. To collect the ammos that escape from the bag's pocket I spread a large plastic type sheet on the ground just under the bag.


----------

